# Too eager to please?



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm trick training Annie, which is fairly easy because she learns within a day or so of the new trick! This is awesome, but I think she is too eagar to please.

I taught Annie to roll over. The next day every time she saw me she would roll over, over and over. I had to stop looking at her her and ignore the command for a few days. 

Just the other day I had taught her how to crawl. Annie does an army crawl. Now when ever she comes to me she crawls. Today she crawled all the way across the living room floor to get to me.

Now I'm thinking Annie is extremely eager to please. Annie is the easiest dog to train. I've completely obedience trained her within a week and decided it would be best to trick train her. The intelligence of these dogs is phenomenal. 

She is a fabulous girl and I'm so happy she has made her way into our lives! I'm wondering if there is a way to do this where she isn't so eager. Maybe I need to not focus on one single command and maybe do two commands at a time?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm experiencing a similar problem. Jack gets so excited when he sees treats that he starts doing every behavior he was taught trying to anticipate what we want him to do. It's pretty cute but is a bit ridiculous at times. He's getting better though.

I think Annie sounds great! Maybe working on varying the commands will help her keep her attention on you but wait for you to tell her what to do? (That's what we've been doing and it seems to be helping) Maybe she would be a good candidate for activities that require more training since she's so receptive and enjoys it? Maybe agility?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm experiencing a similar problem. Jack gets so excited when he sees treats that he starts doing every behavior he was taught trying to anticipate what we want him to do. It's pretty cute but is a bit ridiculous at times. He's getting better though.
> 
> I think Annie sounds great! Maybe working on varying the commands will help her keep her attention on you but wait for you to tell her what to do? (That's what we've been doing and it seems to be helping) Maybe she would be a good candidate for activities that require more training since she's so receptive and enjoys it? Maybe agility?


Oh, I would LOVE to get her into agility. I personally can't take her due to a spinal cord injury in my neck. I'm very limited to the physical things I can do. Walking any sort of distances is one, especially with a faster pace. Maybe I can find a way to teach her. Hubby is too busy with work to take her, plus he picks up my slack of what I can't do physically around the house too.

Annie can jump really high! She jumps over the bushes in the back yard. Reminded me of the white tail deer that jump over the bushes.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> Oh, I would LOVE to get her into agility. I personally can't take her due to a spinal cord injury in my neck. I'm very limited to the physical things I can do. Walking any sort of distances is one, especially with a faster pace. Maybe I can find a way to teach her. Hubby is too busy with work to take her, plus he picks up my slack of what I can't do physically around the house too.
> 
> Annie can jump really high! She jumps over the bushes in the back yard. Reminded me of the white tail deer that jump over the bushes.


Or maybe you could train her to do things around the house! Pick up laundry, pick up toys, etc. Then she'd be working and helping you out!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I would love to have some of Annie's will to please siphoned into Ranger...he still gets a little too caught up in his own agenda. Actually, I shouldn't complain; compared to how he was a year ago he is a different dog. And I can't really blame him for not wanting to please someone after his awful introduction to the world of humans and "ownership".

Annie is just a doll! I like the idea of teaching her stuff to help out around the house! I tried to get Ranger to do some things but again, he's more interested in what he wants to do. The only chore he likes is ripping the pages off the day calendar and putting them in the recycling. Oh, and delivering file folders.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've taught Jack to help around the house. It's worked out great! Jack's really good at exercising the cats for us (by chasing them); assisting with doing dishes (by licking the plates in the open dishwasher) and washing the floor (by spilling his water everywhere). He also likes to help pick up the bunny poop in the backyard..... :yuck:

(hee hee  )


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, that was some good training you did, goldenjackpuppy! I taught Ranger how to keep the bed warm! Best trick ever for both him and me!

Had to add: I love the pic of your pup laying down in the grass. He looks so pensive, like he's trying to solve the mysteries of the universe.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I've taught Jack to help around the house. It's worked out great! Jack's really good at exercising the cats for us (by chasing them); assisting with doing dishes (by licking the plates in the open dishwasher) and washing the floor (by spilling his water everywhere). He also likes to help pick up the bunny poop in the backyard..... :yuck:
> 
> (hee hee  )


Yep.......sounds like my guys....especially the bunny poop part. :doh:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Jack gets so excited when he sees treats that he starts doing every behavior he was taught trying to anticipate what we want him to do. It's pretty cute but is a bit ridiculous at times. He's getting better though.



Enzo does this, too! He got so good with "down" that we taught him to play dead when we pretend to shoot him and say "bang!". Although, he's a pretty wiggley dead dog. lol Now, if we say down, he lays for a millisecond, then goes straight to dead dog.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Hahaha, that was some good training you did, goldenjackpuppy! I taught Ranger how to keep the bed warm! Best trick ever for both him and me!
> 
> Had to add: I love the pic of your pup laying down in the grass. He looks so pensive, like he's trying to solve the mysteries of the universe.


Thanks, we're very proud of our "working dog." :

I didn't mean to derail this thread at all though, I really wonder if Annie could be taught to help around the house. Seeing the video of the golden picking up his toys made me think of it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

A golden that picks up his toys?? I pick up the toys around here and Enzo pulls them back out as I'm doing it! lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

No advice for you about the specific training issue unfortunately, but I do think you should maybe do some service dog training things with her. She sounds very bright and definitely like she would benefit immensely from having some little jobs around the house, and it would definitely be great for you with your physical limitations!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

> Or maybe you could train her to do things around the house! Pick up laundry, pick up toys, etc. Then she'd be working and helping you out!


Fantastic idea!!! 



> No advice for you about the specific training issue unfortunately, but I do think you should maybe do some service dog training things with her. She sounds very bright and definitely like she would benefit immensely from having some little jobs around the house, and it would definitely be great for you with your physical limitations!!


I totally agree. 

I'm so lucky that neither dog chases the cats. Whew! I was worried about it too. Unfortunately, the golden across the street chases my cats all the time and he is allowed to roam(grrrr....). I've talked to the neighbors many times about it, but they don't seem to care about my animals in my own yard. He almost ate one of my cats one day too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Unrelated, but I keep meaning to ask you if Annie shows any herding tendencies?? I've heard stories of owners of Aussies and BC's that will herd their children in the yard into a nice small circle LOL


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I've taught Jack to help around the house. It's worked out great! Jack's really good at exercising the cats for us (by chasing them); assisting with doing dishes (by licking the plates in the open dishwasher) and washing the floor (by spilling his water everywhere). He also likes to help pick up the bunny poop in the backyard..... :yuck:
> 
> (hee hee  )


Thanks for a good laugh. These are about the only ways Brooks helps out around here.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Unrelated, but I keep meaning to ask you if Annie shows any herding tendencies?? I've heard stories of owners of Aussies and BC's that will herd their children in the yard into a nice small circle LOL


Yes! When Annie first arrived she herded Bailey and nip her in the hind legs when running. Thankfully I was able to nip it in the bud right away.  Annie has very quick turns and she taught Bailey her wonderful moves. It fun to watch them play and she does a great job exercising Bailey. Annie is a very quick runner and can outrun Bailey in a heartbeat.

Annie is very gentle with the children. She will lick them to death.lol I have not seen her herd the children yet. Annie isn't like most Aussies. She has a much softer personality and doesn't require as much exercise. Some Aussies need 4-5 hours of solid exercise, these ones are from the working lines who are the best herders. Annie can't go any farther then 1.5 miles and I have to take her slowly on the bike. Which works out great, because I can not even walk around the block without going into unbearable pain.

I will definatly get another Aussie someday!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicole74 said:


> I will definatly get another Aussie someday!



I would LOVE to get another Aussie one day too, but like you, I had one who was somewhat atypical in his exercise needs. All he needed was one good long frisbee session at the park and a walk and he was good with that.. I just KNOW if I ever get an Aussie, I'll end up with one of those manic ones that needs hours and hours of exercise that I just won't be able to provide LOL

Sorry to hijack your thread topic...


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I've taught Jack to help around the house. It's worked out great! Jack's really good at exercising the cats for us (by chasing them); assisting with doing dishes (by licking the plates in the open dishwasher) and washing the floor (by spilling his water everywhere). He also likes to help pick up the bunny poop in the backyard..... :yuck:
> 
> (hee hee  )


Bailey loves to eat poop too, especially cat and deer poop! Bleh! Bailey use to clear the table for us, she was really good at this when we turned our head and look the other way. Then we made her lay down while we eat.

Bailey does all the floor washing in the kitchen with her tongue. She will pick up anything that falls on the floor when we eat dinner. Actually she lays on her side under the kitchen table waiting for the food to fall. :


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I would LOVE to get another Aussie one day too, but like you, I had one who was somewhat atypical in his exercise needs. All he needed was one good long frisbee session at the park and a walk and he was good with that.. I just KNOW if I ever get an Aussie, I'll end up with one of those manic ones that needs hours and hours of exercise that I just won't be able to provide LOL
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread topic...


:roflmao:I thought about that too. I actually know someone who breeds and shows Aussies, a good friend of my mothers. He told my mom he will pick out my next pup and will make sure the pup will have a soft personality.

I tried to teach Annie the frisbee, she does not have an interest in it yet. I think I'm wearing the girls out too much during the day.lol

You didn't hijack my thread topic, so please don't be sorry.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like there's a few things missing from your current training: Cues and Stimulus Control.

Cues tell an animal that performance can result in reinforcement.

A behavior is said to be on stimulus control when:
-Behavior happens when you give the cue
-Behavior doesn't happen when you give a different cue
-Behavior doesn't happen when you don't cue
-When you give a different cue, this behavior does not happen

This can be a hard concept for both people and dogs. Once you get a few behaviors on cue, she will learn new cues faster. Once you have a few behaviors on stimulus control, future behaviors will take less time to reach that point.

As to how to get behaviors on cue/stimulus control... check clickertraining.com and search with those words and look at clickersolutions.com "articles" and they might have some listed.


----------

